# BMW Apps, how to get it



## ez666 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello,

I recently bought a dealer used F22 (built 2/2014, my first ever BMW) which has following hardware:

S609A	Navigation system Professional
S614A	Internet, preparations
S654A	Radio Bavaria C III
S674A	Hi-Fi System Harman Kardon
S6NSA	Convenience telephony with extended smartphone connectivity
S6WAA	Instrument cluster, expanded equipment

From http://www.bmwarchive.org/vin/bmw-vin-decoder.html

According to the information I gathered, apparently cars made after 4/2014 have a SIM card built-in to their cars and the connectedDrive package for these cars is called ConnectedDrive Freedom, you have to get a subscription for them from BMW (different procedures within different countries, in Australia you can only get it when ordering the car and not after delivery), with these cars you can go to BMW website and register you car and use all the features like remote unlock etc.. (I tried that website and it wouldn't accept my VIN, which I guess is normal)

Again according to the information I gathered from around the web, I should still be able to use BMW Connected app and all the goodies that come with it using Internet from my mobile phone, however right now the only option I get within ConnectedDrive menu of my car is, BMW Services > Hotline which when chosen calls the number "0"? and the other option I get is BMW Services > Internet which is just a browser that opens Google by default (using data from my phone via Bluetooth), not to mention Connected app doesn't connect to the car at all even when using the Apple cable (I get music playback but BMW Connected wouldn't connect)

As for getting BMW Connected to work I have mixed information and I'll appreciate if someone can shed some light,
- Apparently you can use Malaysian VIN to get it activated? how? where to get the VIN from?
- You have to buy BMW Apps activation code (unique FSC code for your VIN which can only be generated by BMW?) where can I buy this? do I really have to buy this?
- What the hell is a Can filter? emulator?

I have ESys (Thanks to Shawn) and already played with it removing initial ding dings and warnings

My ultimate goal is to get Spotify working on the car, I know I can stream spotify from my mobile using bluetooth but I want to use Spotify App within iDrive and only use data from my phone (its possible right?)


----------



## ez666 (Mar 20, 2015)

Great success 

6NR FSC code and 6NR VO coding were what I needed, thanks to Shawn for hooking me up with the guy who helped me obtain the FSC code

By the way I just realized if you use PSdZData_Lite and not the full version you'll not be able to see new options within SVT after VO coding, but that doesn't stop NBT from working with unlocked features

Side note, it should really be possible to crack the code for FSC since certificate is self signed and it doesn't get checked online as far as I could tell, I might be wrong though


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ez666 said:


> Great success
> 
> 6NR FSC code and 6NR VO coding were what I needed, thanks to Shawn for hooking me up with the guy who helped me obtain the FSC code
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Not possible. All FSC Codes are signed with BMW AG's private key except Map Update FSC Code.


----------



## ez666 (Mar 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> All FSC Codes are signed with BMW AG's private key


After some thinking, I think it's still possible in two ways, most probably the encryption algorithm they use is not the most secure one since probably same algorithm applies to cars made since x version

another way is, cracking the NBT/CIC firmware

private key + VIN = gibberishCertificate code
NBT/CIC must have the same private key to authenticate above code

Either case its way out of my league, I'm just happy I have Spotify


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

ez666
In your car there is an option 6AK- BMW ConnectedDrive Service? If - Yes, then 6NR is already available in your car. Just update service in your Car and install BMWConnected in your phone.


----------



## ez666 (Mar 20, 2015)

DmitryHd said:


> ez666
> In your car there is an option 6AK- BMW ConnectedDrive Service?


Nope, all the options I have starting with S6 are listed in the first post, I believe this to be the case with every Australian BMW built prior to 4/2014


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

ez666 said:


> Nope, all the options I have starting with S6 are listed in the first post, I believe this to be the case with every Australian BMW built prior to 4/2014


Then only retrofitting SA 6NR with the order of FSC.


----------



## ez666 (Mar 20, 2015)

I tried to add Online Services today but no matter what I couldn't get it to show up
Tried VO Coding 6AK and 616 with no luck, removed these and VO Coded 615 and 6AL and left it like that hoping that it might magically work within a day or two (according to this)


----------



## John_Mc (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi,

Sorry for digging up a dormant thread but I came across this whilst looking for information on adding 6NR to my 2013 F30. It already has BMW Online, Bmw Teleservices, Navigation System Business, DAB tuner and a few other in the 6 range but I'd like to get BMW Apps running for Spotify.

Can you tell me how much the FSC code for the 6NR was and if it was difficult? I've just ordered an ENET cable this evening but this is all new to me and it's pretty overwhelming, even for a techie by profession.

Would appreciate any help or advice you might have.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

John_Mc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for digging up a dormant thread but I came across this whilst looking for information on adding 6NR to my 2013 F30. It already has BMW Online, Bmw Teleservices, Navigation System Business, DAB tuner and a few other in the 6 range but I'd like to get BMW Apps running for Spotify.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------

